# Meet Lily my new Kitty



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I just adopted a 5 month old kitten which I have named Lily. She is a Domestic Short- Hair Calico kitten. She is the sweetes will post pics soon!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

So cute! My childhood pet was a Domestic Medium-Haired Calico named Callie. I miss her, she passed away a couple years ago


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww viva I'm sorry. Thanks for the comment guys!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl. She will be stunning when she grows up.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awee what a cutie!
Kudos for adoption!!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww how cute! :3


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks sooo much you guys.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

She is adorable! Love calicos and torties! We rescued my tortoiseshell from street and she has been with us for 9.5 years. Hopefully you get as much love with Lily as I have gotten with my kitty Annie <3


----------

